# Mini zipped Bayswater or small belted Bayswater?



## EveyB

Hi, I was looking at either the mini zipped Bayswater or the new small belted Bayswater in black as a new work bag. Which one would you choose? Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## poulinska

I am eyeing the belted bayswater as well - I like it in rosé. Several reviews about the zipped bayswater said, that the corners of the bag are 'plasticky' and chase amie said that it was heavy. So this one is not for me. Also I think the belted bayswater looks kind of relaxed.


----------



## Taimi

poulinska said:


> I am eyeing the belted bayswater as well - I like it in rosé. Several reviews about the zipped bayswater said, that the corners of the bag are 'plasticky' and chase amie said that it was heavy. So this one is not for me. Also I think the belted bayswater looks kind of relaxed.


If you buy it in rose, please post a pic. It looks so pretty! 

And for the actual question, I think you can’t go wrong, both look gorgeous.


----------



## EveyB

poulinska said:


> I am eyeing the belted bayswater as well - I like it in rosé. Several reviews about the zipped bayswater said, that the corners of the bag are 'plasticky' and chase amie said that it was heavy. So this one is not for me. Also I think the belted bayswater looks kind of relaxed.


Yes, I think so too that the belted Bayswater looks more relaxed. The zipped is more formal. 
The rose one is really so pretty!


----------



## QueenieQ

EveyB said:


> Hi, I was looking at either the mini zipped Bayswater or the new small belted Bayswater in black as a new work bag. Which one would you choose? Thanks for your opinions!


I prefer the belted Bayswater, its silhouette is very elegant.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m a bit biased as I just bought a belted Bayswater (although the larger size in rust), but personally this is the first Mulberry bag I’ve seen in ages that the leather felt really good quality (and I think a natural grain) and I’m loving it!


----------



## Navajo princess

EveyB said:


> Hi, I was looking at either the mini zipped Bayswater or the new small belted Bayswater in black as a new work bag. Which one would you choose? Thanks for your opinions!


I purchased the mini zipped Bayswater last month and it is just beautiful.  It's very structured, elegant and light but if you're someone that stuffs your bags full of things then like any bag it will become heavy - I use mine as a weekend bag with just my essentials inside and it's so light and comfortable to carry and has good capacity to carry loads of items.  The small zipped Bayswater is probably heavier and that's the one Chase Amie has in the rosewater colour not the mini.


----------



## windnocturne

Hello! Could I ask if anyone owns a small belted bayswater and for any feedback? How much does it weigh? Tried looking around online and on TPF but there’s really not much info I could find. 
Thanks so much


----------



## jelly-baby

windnocturne said:


> Hello! Could I ask if anyone owns a small belted bayswater and for any feedback? How much does it weigh? Tried looking around online and on TPF but there’s really not much info I could find.
> Thanks so much


I have just ordered the small belted Bayswater from John Lewis.  It is due for delivery tomorrow so I'll let you know.  I bought the larger size from Bicester Village a few days ago but feel it is too big so I'm hoping the small size will be perfect.  I can say that the larger one is not as heavy as a regular Bays and is actually really easy to carry for a larger bag.


----------



## windnocturne

jelly-baby said:


> I have just ordered the small belted Bayswater from John Lewis.  It is due for delivery tomorrow so I'll let you know.  I bought the larger size from Bicester Village a few days ago but feel it is too big so I'm hoping the small size will be perfect.  I can say that the larger one is not as heavy as a regular Bays and is actually really easy to carry for a larger bag.


Thanks so much! Looking forward to seeing your new bag, so share photos if you can


----------



## Katinahat

jelly-baby said:


> I have just ordered the small belted Bayswater from John Lewis.  It is due for delivery tomorrow so I'll let you know.  I bought the larger size from Bicester Village a few days ago but feel it is too big so I'm hoping the small size will be perfect.  I can say that the larger one is not as heavy as a regular Bays and is actually really easy to carry for a larger bag.


I’d love to see a picture too.


----------



## jelly-baby

Sorry for the delay! Here it is. I’m not keeping though as I’d rather have a Speedy I think. It’s very elegant and also practical but my lifestyle is much more casual.


----------



## windnocturne

jelly-baby said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here it is. I’m not keeping though as I’d rather have a Speedy I think. It’s very elegant and also practical but my lifestyle is much more casual.
> 
> View attachment 5634339


Thank you for the photo! I managed to head down to a boutique to try it on and it is surprisingly light for its size. The zipped pocket is nice and deep and good for storing things like card holders more securely. 
I am still sitting on it because unfortunately now there’s only black and grey available, but it looks like they may discontinue this since there are no new colors this season?


----------



## jelly-baby

windnocturne said:


> Thank you for the photo! I managed to head down to a boutique to try it on and it is surprisingly light for its size. The zipped pocket is nice and deep and good for storing things like card holders more securely.
> I am still sitting on it because unfortunately now there’s only black and grey available, but it looks like they may discontinue this since there are no new colors this season?


You can't get the black online anymore so I think you are right about it being discontinued.  It is a nice bag and definitely like a Hermes baby Birkin.  I wish I was more glamorous haha!


----------



## windnocturne

jelly-baby said:


> You can't get the black online anymore so I think you are right about it being discontinued.  It is a nice bag and definitely like a Hermes baby Birkin.  I wish I was more glamorous haha!


Haha I don’t think you need to be glamorous to use it!! I am certainly not myself. But yes a Speedy would definitely be so much easier to just grab and go in a way.


----------



## Katinahat

jelly-baby said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here it is. I’m not keeping though as I’d rather have a Speedy I think. It’s very elegant and also practical but my lifestyle is much more casual.
> 
> View attachment 5634339


It is stunning and I’m sure you are perfectly glamorous enough for it. However, if it’s not perfect for you that’s a different matter.


----------



## jelly-baby

windnocturne said:


> Haha I don’t think you need to be glamorous to use it!! I am certainly not myself. But yes a Speedy would definitely be so much easier to just grab and go in a way.





Katinahat said:


> It is stunning and I’m sure you are perfectly glamorous enough for it. However, if it’s not perfect for you that’s a different matter.



Aw thank you! My lifestyle is 'working-from-home-mum' so it's all very casual.  However I actually really like seeing casual clothes (joggers, trainers etc) with a beautiful bag and I think they can look amazing together so I wouldn't let my casual lifestyle put me off. Sadly the belted Bays has been rehomed now and I do love the Speedy 30b that I have in place of it.  I like to be able to reach in to a bag easily but also feel like it is somewhat secure.  I get this with the Speedy but I felt the belted Bays was a little restricted when the belt was fastened.  When I had it opened up, the bag top felt too open and not secure at all.  That was one of my main negatives about it.   I did lose quite a bit of money having to resell it so I would recommend searching for preloved for any Mulberry these days.


----------

